# Did you ever "talk" to God?



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I must admit that I've had moments in the past of complete despair where I was just so overwhelmed by life that for seconds I just talked, begged to God for things to get better. When things settled down and I calmed down, I realized how dumb all of it was. But for that brief moment I did it. Any of you ever experienced something similar?

*Did you ever _talk_ to God?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I did back when I was a child. God never answered.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I spoke to God alot as a child but never heard him speak back


I used to actually think something was wrong with me since others claimed he spoke to them.



Now as an adult I realized that they were just superstitious and insane people.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I get better results talking to my dog. At least he wags his tail and gives me a lick.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Something must have went seriously wrong for you to think God will answer back.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I didn't expect it to. None of you experienced it after you stopped believing?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to plead and beg all the time when I was a believer.



somename said:


> I didn't expect it to. None of you experienced it after you stopped believing?


Since I've ceased believing, there have been times I've reached out and begged. Honestly, I think it was mostly out of habit, it's something that was so ingrained.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love how it's "normal" for people to talk to God, but as soon as God talks to them, they're mentally ill.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I have talked to my god but he does not talk back to me. I think that he refuses to or has no need to. I did get a response from him when I was in middle school.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

laura024 said:


> I love how it's "normal" for people to talk to God, but as soon as God talks to them, they're mentally ill.


Odds are in favour of mental illness.  But there are some people who "heard" God and were made saints. So if the person's lucky, who knows?



TryingMara said:


> I used to plead and beg all the time when I was a believer.


Plea and beg, thank you. Those are the words I was missing.

I've never believed in God. It was never a topic of discussion in my home, neither was atheism. I was lucky to observe religion from outside and reach my conclusions. That's why I think is so strange for me to plea to God.

There's this quote I've searched but can't find that says something about everybody being religious at some point, with atheists believing just before dying or some major events in their life. I really wish I had found it for you guys.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

somename said:


> I've never believed in God. It was never a topic of discussion in my home, neither was atheism. I was lucky to observe religion from outside and reach my conclusions. That's why I think is so strange for me to plea to God.


When in despair, we tend to do things we normally wouldn't.


----------



## amberbydreams (Aug 5, 2013)

I talked to God all the time when I was religious. A couple times I felt answers, once or twice I thought I heard answers. 

I became an agnostic when I told people what I thought God had told me and they said that I had been speaking with Satan because what I heard and had been immensely comforted by contradicted their beliefs


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I've done that countless times. No answers were ever given.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

Once my girlfriend cheated on me with a friend and I ditched that entire friend group back in jr high, I got so depressed and hopeless. One night I was begging in tears to god in hope I would get some some mercy just so I could get some sleep, this was when I was at rock bottom. I was suddenly filled with inner peace and happiness and I felt as if I was sleeping on gods hand, stopped crying, I felt euphoric, first time I felt happy even for just a moment in months. Im not normally a religious person but that night made me believe there was some god out there.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Well, if there is he like you more than me. I didn't get any happiness when that happened to me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I prayed to what I believed in. I guess it reduced stress a little bit, but it's not like it was ever real.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

hdth said:


> Once my girlfriend cheated on me with a friend and I ditched that entire friend group back in jr high, I got so depressed and hopeless. One night I was begging in tears to god in hope I would get some some mercy just so I could get some sleep, this was when I was at rock bottom. I was suddenly filled with inner peace and happiness and I felt as if I was sleeping on gods hand, stopped crying, I felt euphoric, first time I felt happy even for just a moment in months. Im not normally a religious person but that night made me believe there was some god out there.


Or your brain released a load of the serotonin that had been building up?


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I think God "talks" through the universe


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I did when I was a kid. I know better now. There is no god. If there was, he must have SA because he is mute. Religious people want to believe so badly, they make things up and choose to believe them.


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

Not since I deconverted. I used to be extremely religious.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

diamondheart89 said:


> I did back when I was a child. God never answered.


This


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes I'm talking to Him, seems like I'm doing a monologue...

Not exactly waiting for Him to answer with words, but with facts that will demonstrate me that I'm not talking to the walls.


----------



## JNM (Jun 29, 2013)

I used to pray a lot when I was a Christian, I just thought 'everything happened for a reason' when every single prayer went unanswered.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I don't believe that everything happens for a reason. More like anything happens because of a reason. Action->reaction. That, or it's completely random.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> I get better results talking to my dog. At least he wags his tail and gives me a lick.


this works great with me and i get a positive answer 

this is post #141 (the defense of a perfect shako)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I never spoke to him. He never spoke to me. Whoever he is. I can find my own path in life now as an adult, anyways.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes and I used to think he answered sometimes :um


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

*Talking*

I prayed pretty frequently -- the ritual family ones and at church, but on my own some as well. I didn't ever hear any voices of a god talking to me or anything, but I felt like I needed to stay safe and keep others safe. I think my GAD and OCD contributed to me praying for awhile even after I officially wasn't really a Christian.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yes but what i received back was complete nightmare.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I'm far too busy talking to myself.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been "talking to God" for the past year and a half, and no I don't hear anything back from Him. However, I think He has been very kind to me with all the tough decisions I've made last year and a half.

If things just going to keep falling in place for me then I'll keep on "talking to God."

I'm non-religious by the way.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You're probably looking for responses from agnostics/atheists but as someone who believes in a Creator, I don't talk to "God". I did, however, talk to him when I was younger, I was raised a Catholic.

The reason I don't talk to God, even though I believe in the existence of one, is because I don't believe he is here. Unfortunately, bad things are just meant to exist here.


----------



## Just Stardust (Sep 18, 2013)

Religon ruined my sunday mornings as a child. In a Free country I should have a right to choose what I belive in. I belive I missed out on a lot of sunday cartoons. God will have to answer for that.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I mostly talk to myself, but i'm sure God listens


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

People act like God literally talks back at any time like with humans. Some humans though also wait before they react/answer you (e-mail, phone, letter, msn, or face to face). But God's voice, the Holy Spirit, has a soft and calm non condeming voice. You can call it your conscience. He gives thoughts, inspiration, all good things through the mind, conscience and heart. What to say and do. God helps us through blessings, support, protection, feelings of love and acceptance, inspriration. It is different from human's love. The more you trust on God and His voice, the better you know how to distinguish your own voice from the voice of the enemy (negative, condeming voice) and God's positive voice. But you have to willing to learn and trust. Open yourself to Him.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Royals said:


> People act like God literally talks back at any time like with humans. Some humans though also wait before they react/answer you (e-mail, phone, letter, msn, or face to face). But God's voice, the Holy Spirit, has a soft and calm non condeming voice. You can call it your conscience. He gives thoughts, inspiration, all good things through the mind, conscience and heart. What to say and do. God helps us through blessings, support, protection, feelings of love and acceptance, inspriration. It is different from human's love. The more you trust on God and His voice, the better you know how to distinguish your own voice from the voice of the enemy (negative, condeming voice) and God's positive voice. But you have to willing to learn and trust. Open yourself to Him.


I find the confusion between an eternal being and yourself controlling _your _ conscience as indicated by that post worrying.

I wish you could take responsibility and credit for your own self and not think you are a conduit of a deity.

I get a feeling that you think you are born "evil" (aka a sinner) and it's only by your concept of a God controlling your conscience that you can be "good". Is that roughly correct?

To me it appears you are bouncing your own positive conscience off an imaginary external mind (your gods), and then perceiving the rebounding thoughts as being theirs rather than yours, but while all the time taking full ownership of your negative conscience.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I grew up in a religious home, my mother was/is still religious, I haven't really practiced my faith in a few years...cause one time I heard this voice talking and it said " I have chosen you, you must kill all the atheist's and then i'll sort them out in heaven" an I was like that's not like something god would say......lol I joke of course...


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

I did. I spent nearly two hours chatting and listening to Terry Pratchett once.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

About that time again for me to look into the skies and say a few prayers.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah. Several times I sat in my room curled up and called out to "Him", expecting a nonexistent answer. All I had wanted was a confirmation, but nope, he must work in his mysterious ways. I like to think that if he really were out there, then my losing faith in him would be part of his "plan", and I'd end up burning in Hell or something.

Looking back on it now it's terrifying to know how warped my sense of reality was.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

EddKmm said:


> Yeah. Several times I sat in my room curled up and called out to "Him", expecting a nonexistent answer. All I had wanted was a confirmation, but nope, he must work in his mysterious ways. I like to think that if he really were out there, then my losing faith in him would be part of his "plan", and I'd end up burning in Hell or something.
> 
> Looking back on it now it's terrifying to know how warped my sense of reality was.


The thing is if you had heard a response you would have been deluding yourself.

As desirable as it may have been at the time, *thankfully *you didn't hear an answer, and your intelligent rational mind prevailed and you kept your sense of reality and rationality, and I can only hope you have removed all supportive thoughts of His existence and hell from your mind and are now happy. 

That said, I can appreciate some people will actually hear what they want to hear, often due to unfortunate mental health issues, possibly brought on my stress, so I know some people _truly _do hear a third party voice speaking to them which of course they often think is their god. The link with schizophrenia in that aspect is obvious and saddening though.


----------



## Andrea91 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, when I was a child. But not anymore... We all know God does not exist xD


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> About that time again for me to look into the skies and say a few prayers.


Oh my God (yes, pun intended)! He answered me. 

There was a budget cut in my new workplace, and as one of the newbies I had my guaranteed hours and site location bumped but was offered a different position at another department in the facility. This new position is actually a level higher than what I'm currently doing right now, so it'll be actually more money.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

He did and will, but you aren't going to like His answer.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I talk to myself, so yes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah at times


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I did quite often as a kid, I went to Catholic school my whole life, and I remember a teacher saying how people just expect God to listen and do what they want but you have to actually listen and you'll hear his response, and when I said I'd never heard a response she told me to listen more carefully because only the condemned can't hear his voice. So after a while more trying I basically figured God's plan was against me so I gave up on following him, but still talked to him, well, I threatened him, like, hey you *******, stay out of my way or I'll destroy your Church and banish you from existence. Or I would yell at him when I banged my head. Still do that occasionally.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I watched a documentary recently that examined the "talking to God" sensation that is often reported by Jew and Christians.

It explained how when praying in the Judeo-Christian manner for example, the part of the brain that shows most action is the same as the one which shows most action when having a conversation with someone, hence why people of Judeo-Christian faiths who pray report communicating with/having a conversation with God, as the two experiences are neurologically based very similar.

It then explains how when Buddhists pray they are visualising an "essence" rather than a being, so the abstract imaging part of the brain is stimulated instead, and they can have the feeling of seeing rather than speaking to their worshiped entity.

Atheists on the other hand, when meditating and trying to do either of the same thing Judeo-Christians or Buddhists do, simply can't. Their brains don't show stimulation in the same areas as they simply don't believe so can't convince/trick themselves into having the same experience as someone who has.

Link to the documentary in this thread.


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

Was never raised in a religious home, but for some reason (probably through the media) I thought talking to "god" would work. Never did of course.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

moloko said:


> I must admit that I've had moments in the past of complete despair where I was just so overwhelmed by life that for seconds I just talked, begged to God for things to get better. When things settled down and I calmed down, I realized how dumb all of it was. But for that brief moment I did it. Any of you ever experienced something similar?
> 
> *Did you ever _talk_ to God?


Nah, I always forgot to pray at night and whenever else I was supposed to. I was basically always an atheist even when I was a child. The good book never made sense to me. But anyways, I've said oh god, or please god when in despair...mostly metaphorically. Just a habit.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually talk to myself but i realize he is probably listening anyway


----------



## matahari (Sep 30, 2013)

i speak to Him all the time, from waking up from bed to retiring to bed. 
He doesn't answer me but simply ensure i make the right decision in my day long work and also ensure im at the right place at the right time...
He never spoken a word, but He ensure all fall into the places... 
No complain, No fret. simply a Believer i am. No doubt.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I said things to the sky or into my hands thinking I was talking to God, never getting an answer back. Does that count?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

A lot of my thoughts floated into the void, but I'm sure it made me feel a little better thinking somebody was listening and cared. Sometimes I pray just as a calming, theraputic ritual. I know nobody is listening, but it gives me a chance to introspect. Just observing the things that come out of my mouth when I speak/think says something about me that can be analyzed...of course my analysis never lead to anywhere far beyond paranoia, lol.


----------



## lyrakay (Nov 10, 2013)

I think, therefore, I am. In the fairy tale book known as the bible, the prophet spoke to a burning bush, asking it what it's name was (God)..it responded, I am. In the world of physics, a discovery was made several years back known as the Higgs-Boson particle (God-particle). In each atom, broken down to it's tiniest component, they discovered the plasma of life...the creative energy that can be defined with God-like properties. It's in each and every single cell, each and every particle we breath/experience, and known to be in existence. So...in essence, when you pray...you are calling upon the I am that is in you...thus, the euphoria that some feel..like a super charging.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, but he never replied.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

lyrakay said:


> I think, therefore, I am. In the fairy tale book known as the bible, the prophet spoke to a burning bush, asking it what it's name was (God)..it responded, I am. In the world of physics, a discovery was made several years back known as the Higgs-Boson particle (God-particle). In each atom, broken down to it's tiniest component, they discovered the plasma of life...the creative energy that can be defined with God-like properties. It's in each and every single cell, each and every particle we breath/experience, and known to be in existence. So...in essence, when you pray...you are calling upon the I am that is in you...thus, the euphoria that some feel..like a super charging.


I really hope you are just joking with that fairy tale version of the Higgs Boson. :|


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I spoke to God on a couple occasions, when younger, like many on this thread. Unfortunately it was a unidirectional monologue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I talk to God. I have a degree in Computer Science AND still believe in Jesus.
If you have a problem with it, take it up with Him, not me.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, I talk to God. I have a degree in Computer Science AND still believe in Jesus.
> If you have a problem with it, take it up with Him, not me.


But he doesn't post here.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

I used to talk to him a lot. 
Now if I talk to anything I talk to 'it' or 'whatever's out there'.
Growing up takes the comfort out of things like that.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe God has SA and that's why he doesn't reply to you! Inconsiderate jerks!

xD


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Xenos said:


> But he doesn't post here.


:lol :lol :lol


----------

